# Bildschirm flackert



## Darussios (12. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen ich habe einen LG-Flatron Slim TFT-Monitor und das Ding flackert seit kurzem ein paar mal, wenn man ihn anschaltet, nachdem er länger aus war oder im Energiesparmodus war.
Dieses Flackern trat beim ersten Mal einmal auf und seitdem flackert es immer mehr nach dem Anschalten aber es hört aktuell nach 3-4 Flackereien wieder auf.
Was könnte das sein und was könnte mein Problem beheben?

Mfg


----------



## Tronnic² (13. März 2009)

Hm, er scheint Defekt zu sein. So wie jeder andere Bildschirm wenn er flackert ^^ 

Einfach umtauschen.


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Wie alt ist der denn?


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

oder mal testen, ob die Stecker richtig stecken. Normal haben die Flatrons doch einen DVI und einen VGA-Eingang, du könntest mal den anderen versuchen.


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Kannst auch mal testen ob es am DVI/ VGA- Kabel liegt tausch es einfach mal durch ein anderes aus


----------



## Darussios (15. März 2009)

Also der Bildschirm hat einfach so von heut auf morgen angefangen und die Kabel habe ich überprüft die stecken richtig.

Ich hab den als Geburtstagsgeschenk gekriegt von daher kann ich den net so einfach umtauschen und der ist jetzt, wenn ich schätzen müsste ca. 2 1/2 Jahre alt.
Er flackert aber net die ganze Zeit, er flackert nur, wenn er aus war oder im Stromsparmodus war und dann wieder angeschaltet wird und dann auch nur 3 oder 4 mal.

Mfg


----------



## Max der Orc (15. März 2009)

Das ist natuerlich bloed


----------



## Nexerus (16. März 2009)

Ich sags dir nur ungern, aber das ist auch wenn er noch frecht jung ist, eine Altersschwäche
Flackern und ausfallen des Bildes (auch wenns nur wenige ms sind) sind die ersten Anzeichen das
der Schirm bald den Geist aufgeben wird. Mit der Zeit wirds schlimmer.
Wichtig dabei, ein flackerndes Bild ist schlecht für die Augen!

Lg


----------



## Darussios (16. März 2009)

Nexerus schrieb:


> Ich sags dir nur ungern, aber das ist auch wenn er noch frecht jung ist, eine Altersschwäche
> Flackern und ausfallen des Bildes (auch wenns nur wenige ms sind) sind die ersten Anzeichen das
> der Schirm bald den Geist aufgeben wird. Mit der Zeit wirds schlimmer.
> Wichtig dabei, ein flackerndes Bild ist schlecht für die Augen!
> ...



Ist das das einzige was dir einfällt?
Kann es nicht eine harmlosere Möglichkeit sein, die noch nicht hier gepostet wurde?
Ich trenn mich ungern von dem Bildschirm, da er mir bisher immer sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat und dieses Flackern nur 3-4 mal in ca 5 Sekunden-Abständen auftritt nach dem Anschalten/Aktivieren.

Da es ja nicht die ganze Zeit flackert kann ich nicht glauben, dass mir das Teil demnächst abraucht.

Mfg


----------

